# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Windows XP SP3 кто ставил?

## tankard

Интересует отзыв о поведении ХР после установки SP3.У кого какие глюки или конфликты были замечены? Не могу сказать, что я уж очень консервативен, но после в свое время установки второго сервис пака помучался. Исходя из опыта сейчас торопиться, не стал. Лучшее-враг хорошего, не так ли? Хотелось бы получить мнение от людей установивших SP 3

----------


## F1L

Я поставил "чистые" Винды с уже интегрированным SP3, побоялся глюков с отдельной установкой на SP2. По инету почитал, не много, но есть глюки у людей со сторонним софтом. Мелкомягкие божатся, что все исправят. Хех, наверно исправят выходом SP4 )))

З.Ы. Почти месяц, полет нормальный.

----------


## 153

Блокирует много_сетевых_потоков

----------


## scorpion_bvb

Я накатывал SP3 как обновление, на стационарных проблем не возникло, а вот на ноутбук вставать отказывается :(

----------


## Трофимыч

SP3 установился вместе со сборкой ZverDVDSP3. Всё нормально работает.

----------


## Ksana

интегрировал в корпоративную sp.2. На ноутбуке работает нормально

----------


## KRen

Ставил довольно ранний SP3 на SP2, но комп использовался только как поиграть, музыку послушать, да в Дельфях посидеть.  И усе работало отлично. Ну, если скачать самый последний SP3, то, наверное, после всех скандальчиков, уж точно должен работать нормально.

----------


## ElMetallo

Говорят много проблем, летит каждый 4 комп. Поэтому, я и не ставлю:)

----------


## Трофимыч

> Говорят много проблем, летит каждый 4 комп. Поэтому, я и не ставлю:)


Много знакомых поставили. Всё работает без проблем.

----------


## ElMetallo

Бывает нормально, а бывает и нет. Но в целом SP3, все же неудачен. Про слёт каждого из 4 компов - это естественно не мои эксперименты, сведения в обзорах. 
Моё мнение такого: Большинство багов, которые были, они и остались. Только к ним прибавились и новые уязвимости. SP3, был выпущен для галочки. Поэтому если всё работает, то смысла ставить нет. Если что - то глючит,то можно попробывать, но не факт,то что глючило, будет работать.

----------


## KRen

> Бывает нормально, а бывает и нет. Но в целом SP3, все же неудачен. Про слёт каждого из 4 компов - это естественно не мои эксперименты, сведения в обзорах. 
> Моё мнение такого: Большинство багов, которые были, они и остались. Только к ним прибавились и новые уязвимости. SP3, был выпущен для галочки. Поэтому если всё работает, то смысла ставить нет. Если что - то глючит,то можно попробывать, но не факт,то что глючило, будет работать.


 Полностью согласен.  Если хочется, то поставь в виртуалку или на другой раздел и поиграйся :D

----------


## AndreiBA

Мой опыт:
Ставлю всегда корпоративку SP2 и сверху катаю SP3 с CD.
Если качать SP3 с нета, то иногда, пока не выяснил почему, после установки SP3, при дальнейшем скачивании обнов(их там остаётся штук 8), скачивает и не может установить. После этого скачивание обнов становится невозможным - показывает что уже скачал, но установить не может.
Из моих наблюдений - если SP3 ставить файлом-инсталлятором или с нета, этот баг вылазит регулярно. А вот при установке с CD почему-то напоролся только один раз на эту бадягу.
Ставил уже, наверное, раз 30... На разные компы. Лицуха или пиратка - значения не имеет - результат одинаков.
В дальнейшей эксплуатации глюков не обнаружено - среди клиентов есть и геймеры и организации с чисто офисными заморочками - никто не жаловался...
На своих компах чудес тоже не наблюдаю - все уже SP3.

----------


## xenon007

Поставил SP3 на SP2. была замечена только одна злая ошибка.
При запуске игры EVE-Online и в тот момент когда меня лочили, секунд через 5-15 выпадало синее окно смерти.
Вернул обратно SP2.

----------


## AndreiBA

xenon007 Ну хотя б номер BSODа записал бы...
Может SP3 тут вообще ни при чём...
Да и 1 раз это не эксперимент даже... =)

----------


## xenon007

именно что не один раз, а постоянно, как только лочили.
как только снёс сп3, сразу всё гуд

----------


## AndreiBA

Мы друг друга не поняли...

Ты сколько раз проделывал следующие действия?
1) Установка WinXP SP2
2) Проверка работоспособности EVE-Online
3) Установка SP3
4) повтор пункта 2
5) Если проблема есть - снос SP3
6) повтор пункта 2

Если ты этим путём прошёл 1 раз, то ты меня не понял ;)

----------


## xenon007

1. WinXP+SP2 eve работает как часы (4 окна игры нон стоп)
2. Установка SP3
3. Синее окно при локе
4. снос SP3
5. см. пункт 1.

----------


## Foffa

ставил поверх sp2 и с первым же обновлением с winodows update винда перестала грузиться... Из-за iertutil.dll восстановил акронисом образ до этого обновления и все работало нормально, пока черт меня не дереул поставить IE 8 beta... после этого опять винда не грузится... Вообщем, если IE этот не трогать, то все нормально. Со скуки через две недели даже на Vista переехал

----------


## gg.shtirlic

Я поставил - была без звука. Установил лицензионную - работает отлично, даже лучше чем Vista

----------


## EweX

Пока еще не ставил, так как версия пока что его еще сыровата.

----------


## Yuri162

> Пока еще не ставил, так как версия пока что его еще сыровата.


Не сырая она. Просто надо ставить ru_winxp_pro_with_sp3_vl.iso (корпаративка от MS)или лицуху :). Ставил, тестил... проблем нет. А вот установка поверх может вызвать глюки. Всякие сторонние сборки тоже не желательны...

----------


## alex_party

Почитал я вас всех )) Не знаю право.. я ставил 3 пак и на пиратскую винду и на лицензию.. работаю сам.. юзерам продвигаю, не вижу пока багов, авторитетные товарищ один, тоже не жалуется, да и что это 3 пак, я то обновления собираю все.. так что когда тот пакет вышел, у меня практически все было.. воД )

----------


## unsafe

Вот тоже не знаю.... Я еще не ставил третий сервис пак, но столько слухов. У кого работает, у кого нет.... прям не знаю я...

----------


## DEL

поставил sp3 уже на десяток машин и в офисе и на работе, проблем нет

----------


## vistwork

А мне SP3 во многом помогал когдав системе с SP2 происходили непонятные глюки, то накатывание SP3 от многово помогало. А вот просто без дела не ставлю, только проблем может прибавиться.

----------


## vkormishin

Сам не ставил, лишь согласился на автоматическое обновление. Так что машина сама себе все поставила, я лишь откинулся на спику стула. Глюков не было.

----------


## Lucifer

Стаит на компе...НУ что могу сказать вполне даже не плохо и Soft не плохой да и оформление красивое....И проблем нет пока никоких!

----------


## Vishenka

> SP3 установился вместе со сборкой ZverDVDSP3. Всё нормально работает.


У меня такая же ситуация_)
Все отлично работает_)
Никаких проблем_))

----------


## innner

Ставил многократно на разные ПК и Ноуты Интегрированный СП3 Работает отлично... Никаких замедлений в работе и багов...

----------


## gok

> поставил sp3 уже на десяток машин и в офисе и на работе, проблем нет


Везет же людям.
Ставил СП3 как обновление: 
- пропал Поиск в Explorer на правой кнопке (большая кнопка Поиск работает)
- не могу запустить ни одну .msi: "Windows Installer Service could not be accessed.." Шаманствовал с регистрацией msiexec - не помогло. Сервис Windows Installer виден в списке и запущен в 
Автомате. В Событиях: MsiInstaller Failed to connect to server.
- dcomcnfg.exe вообще пропадает с экрана беследно.

----------


## gok

> Не сырая она. Просто надо ставить ru_winxp_pro_with_sp3_vl.iso (корпаративка от MS)...


вижу две версии дисков: professional-vl, professional-retail. а в чем отличие?

----------


## mixstream

работаю эникещиков на дому поставил уже пару сотен хп сп 3 никто не жалуется про какждый 4 комп полная хрень ибо яб запарился едить иправлять. ставил факюбилл и мульти двд. у самого стоит мульти двд никаких проблем со скоростью и зависанием не видел.. сборка экстрима сп 3 на ноутах иногда выдет ошибку усб

----------


## <~{[=Sergio=]}~>

Так про себя я хвастать не буду конечно же, но тоже не мало машин видел и вижу, кнопки тоже давно давлю. Про пакет обновлений скажу так, на определенных сборках машин работает,- вполне неустойчиво и коряво, либо вообще не встает! Да и сами вы смысл в 3-ем пакете увиделиИИ Я о реальных его достоинствах говорю!!!! Кроме проблем в работе и поисках очередного косяка, я ничего не обрел...

----------

